# Sometimes you hear a song that puts things into perspective



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Heard a song from Luke Bryan on the way home from the gym tonight. 

Here's the chorus and my answer to each verse.

Do I turn you on at all when I kiss you baby -* NO*
Does the site of me wanting you drive you crazy-* NO*
Do I have your love, am I’m still enough-* NO*
Tell me don’t I, or tell me do I baby
Give you everything that that you ever wanted - *YES*
Would you rather just turn away and leave me lonely- *YES*
Do I just need to give up and get on with my life- *YES*

And so it goes, 15 years building a family with my W gone. Getting on with my life with our kids .....

....sometimes when you take the emotion OUT of the equation the answer to the last verse is *CLEAR*.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah Help, same answer for me also. 

I have been listening to this old song, listen to the lyrics:

YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

tears for fears - I was in jr high....lol.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seems like a strange sort of........grieving?...Iv'e been listening to all kinds of stuff on my comute...in a WHOLE different light. Even from artists like Rob Thomas, whose 'pop' music we hear everyday and think nothing of it, but when you start listening to the _words_, and putting them into your context, it seems a way to vent frustrations? misery loves company I guess


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep it is a strange way and that's why I won't listen to C&W now, words are all too sad. I used to listen to Tears for Fears in the 80's but for some reason I was actually listening to the lyrics this time around - sad really.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

When my Ex and I separated (I moved out), nearly 2 years ago, the following lyrics, in part, from the song "This Is Home" by Switchfoot, really matched my circumstances:

I've got my memories
Always inside of me
But I can't go back
Back to how it was
I believe you now
I've come too far
No I can't go back
Back to how it was

[Chorus]
This is home
Now I'm finally where I belong
Where I Belong
Yeah, this is home
I've been searching for a place of my own
Now I've found it
Maybe this is home
This is home


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Switchfoot is great. When my wife first filed we listened to Kutless. The weird part was this song meant 2 totally different things to the both of us. 

THAT'S WHAT FAITH CAN DO

Everybody falls sometimes
Gotta find the strength to rise
From the ashes and make a new beginning
Anyone can feel the ache
You think it’s more than you can take
But you are stronger, stronger than you know
Don’t you give up now
The sun will soon be shining
You gotta face the clouds
To find the silver lining

[chorus]
I’ve seen dreams that move the mountains
Hope that doesn’t ever end
Even when the sky is falling
And I’ve seen miracles just happen
Silent prayers get answered
Broken hearts become brand new
That’s what faith can do

It doesn’t matter what you’ve heard
Impossible is not a word
It’s just a reason for someone not to try
Everybody’s scared to death
When they decide to take that step
Out on the water
It’ll be alright
Life is so much more
Than what your eyes are seeing
You will find your way
If you keep believing

[chorus]

Overcome the odds
When you don't have a chance
(That’s what faith can do)
When the world says you can’t
It’ll tell you that you can!

[chorus]


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I really enjoy Kutless and this is a great song...

It's interesting how a song can mean different things to different people.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

my husband actually said to me when we no longer are living together and we are by ourselves will every country song be about us..........I know he often comments on songs that bring tears to his eyes........and I agree they all mean something different to each of them........some can be very comforting and inspiring....


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

yea.... I just got a great one, 

Hey Joe, I said where you goin' with that gun in your hand

I'm going down to shoot my old lady

You know, I've caught her messin' around with another man....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Heard another one today while I was cleaning out the living room. And, although I have not yet forgiven her for what she is doing I know I will get there one day. I highlighted (**) the lines that I feel apply to my current state of mind. I pray I learn the true meaning of His grace in the months to come.

Brandon Heath - I'm Not Who I Was 
-----------------------------------
I wish you could see me now 
I wish I could show you how 
I'm not who I was 
I used to be mad at you 
A little on the hurt side too 
But I'm not who I was 

I found my way around 
To forgiving you 
Some time ago 
But I never got to tell you so 

I found us in a photograph 
I saw me and I had to laugh 
You know, I'm not who I was 
You were there, you were right above me 
And I wonder if you ever loved me **
Just for who I was **

When the pain came back again **
Like a bitter friend **
It was all that I could do **
To keep myself from blaming you **

.
.
.

Well the thing I find most amazing 
In amazing grace 
Is the chance to give it out 
Maybe that's what love is all about


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

stand
stand and walk
tradgedy
is cheap and so is talk
decision
yours to make what will you do
in the end
it comes back to you
cause it's a long...way to fall

thunder
don't scare me at all
lightning
well, just a little
pressure
ain't worth a dime
and your wounds
they all heal in time

cause it's a long...way to fqall

the answers are getting harder
the answers are getting harder 
(if an answer comes to those who pray)
the answers are getting harder

the answers are getting harder and harder
and there ain't no way to bargain or to barter
but if you've got the angst or the ardor
you might faint from the fight but you're gonna find it
for every challenge could have paradise behind it
and you accept what you have lost and you stand tall
you might just get it back and you can get it all
so now you know why its a long way to fall
yeah cause it's a long way to fall

cause it's a long...way to fall

stand 
stand and walk
stand....


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

"Stand"

You feel like a candle in a hurricane
Just like a picture with a broken frame
Alone and helpless
Like you've lost your fight
But you'll be alright, you'll be alright

[Chorus:]
Cause when push comes to shove
You taste what you're made of
You might bend, till you break
Cause its all you can take
On your knees you look up
Decide you've had enough
You get mad you get strong
Wipe your hands shake it off
Then you Stand, Then you stand
Life's like a novel
With the end ripped out
The edge of a canyon
With only one way down
Take what you're given before its gone
Start holding on, keep holding on

[Repeat Chorus]

Everytime you get up
And get back in the race
One more small piece of you
Starts to fall into place
Oh

[Repeat Chorus] 


i just recently as a year or two ago started listening to country and yes I was right it makes me want to cry in a beer.


----------



## sue1168 (Feb 25, 2010)

Help239 said:


> Heard a song from Luke Bryan on the way home from the gym tonight.
> 
> Here's the chorus and my answer to each verse.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's actually my ringtone on my phone! GREAT SONG!


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

How about Rodney Carringtons "I wish she had left quicker"

Make me laugh everytime


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's my little addition to the jukebox:

I'm very much a metal guy, but I also fancy classic rock. For whatever reason this song is the one that's reasonated with me regarding the demise of my marriage, particularly the last verse before the closing refrain.

Tony Banks/Phil Collins/Mike Rutherford:

Need I say I love you
Need I say I care
Need I say that emotion's
Something we don't share
I don't want to be sitting here
Trying to deceive you
Cos you know I know baby
I don't wanna go

We cannot live together
We cannot live apart
That's the situation
I've known it from the start
Every time that I look at you
I can't see the future
Cos you know I know baby
I don't wanna go

Throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
Is there nothing that I can say
To make you change your mind
I watch the world go round and round
And see mine turning upside down
You're throwing it all away

Who'll light up the darkness
Who will hold your hand
Who will find you the answers
When you don't understand
Why should I have to be the one
Who has to convince you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don't wanna go

*Someday you'll be sorry
Someday when you're free
Memories will remind you
That our love was meant to be
Late at night when you call my name
The only sound you'll hear
Is the sound of your voice calling
Calling after me*

Just throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
There's nothing I can say
You're throwing it all away

LIL


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

One Day You Will - Lady Antebellum

You feel like you're falling backwards 
Like you're slippin' through the cracks 
Like no one would even notice 
If you left this town and never came back 
You walk outside and all you see is rain 
You look inside and all you feel is pain 
And you can't see it now 

[Chorus] 
But down the road the sun is shining 
In every cloud there's a silver lining 
Just keep holding on (just keep holding on) 
And every heartache makes you stronger 
But it won't be much longer 
You'll find love, you'll find peace 
And the you you're meant to be 
I know right now that's not the way you feel 
But one day you will 

You wake up every morning and ask yourself 
What am I doing here anyway 
With the weight of all those disappointments 
Whispering in your ear 
You're just barely hanging by a thread 
You wanna scream but you're down to your last breath 
And you don't know it yet 

[Repeat Chorus] 

Find the strength to rise above 
You will 
Find just what you're made of, you're made of 

[Repeat Chorus] 

One day you will 
Oh one day you will


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Great songs you guys!

Help, I love Lady Antebellum. I've been listening to this song from Don Henley (or the newer version from India Arie) "Heart of The Matter"

And I thought of all the bad luck,
and the struggles we went through
And how I lost me and you lost you
What are these voices outside love's open door
Make us throw off our contentment
and beg for something more?
I'm learning to live without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I knew, I'm learning again
I've been tryin' to get down
to the heart of the matter
But my will gets weak
and my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about...forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore
Ah...these times are so uncertain
There's a yearning undefined
and people filled with rage
We all need a little tenderness
How can love survive in such a graceless age?
Ah...the trust and self-assurance that lead to happiness
They're the very things - we kill I guess...
Ohh pride and competition
cannot fill these empty arms
And the work I put between us
you know it doesn't keep me warm

The song moves me so much I named my blog after it LOL

Btw, yes, country song is so perfect for being the soundtracks of my life right now. So many of them speaks right thru my pain as cheesy as it sounds. Love Rascal Flatts "I'm Movin' On" too and hopefully I am on the right path to movin' on with my life.


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Btw, LIL I love Genesis too but wow you're so right with those bold lyric....very deep and true!


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

Melisssa Etheridge "I'm the Only One" can't remember the entire song at the moment, but the part that goes:

I'm the only one who'd walk across the fire for you
I'm the only one who'd drown in my desire for you
It's only fear that makes you run
The demons that you're hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I'm the only one........


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm The Only One lyrics
Songwriters: Etheridge, Melissa;

Please baby can't you see
My mind's a burnin' hell
I got razors a rippin' and tearin' and strippin'
My heart apart as well
Tonight you told me
That you ache for something new
And some other woman is lookin' like something
That might be good for you

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing's wrong
But I'm the only one
Who'll walk across the fire for you
I'm the only one
Who'll drown in my desire for you
It's only fear that makes you run
The demons that you're hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I'm the only one

Please baby can't you see
I'm trying to explain
I've been here before and I'm locking the door
And I'm not going back again
Her eyes and arms and skin won't make
It go away
You'll wake up tomorrow and wrestle the sorrow
That holds you down today

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing's wrong
But I'm the only one
Who'll walk across the fire for you
I'm the only one
Who'll drown in my desire for you
It's only fear that makes you run
The demons that you're hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I'm the only one


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, i looked it up after i posted, but it's mainly that one part that speaks to me most.


----------



## addie (Apr 19, 2010)

THE TRUTH by jason aldean reminds me of myself

Tell em all I'm on vacation,
Say I went to visit friends,
That you ain't heard or seen from me in quite a while,
When they ask you where I've been,
Tell em I'm out on the west coast where it don't ever rain,
And that I'm probably doing fine,

(Chorus)
Just don't tell em I've gone crazy,
That I'm still strung out over you,
Tell em anything you want to,
Just don't tell em all the truth,
Yeah don't tell em all the truth,

Tell em all I'm out in Vegas,
Blowin' every dollar I ever made,
Tell em that I must be into something bad for me cause,
I sure lost a lot of weight,
Tell em I'm out on the road with some old rock and roll band,
Living like a gypsy king,

(Chorus)

The truth is that I'm asking you to lie,
And we both know that it ain't right,
But if you ever loved me please,
Have some mercy on me,
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah,

Tell em anything you want to,
Just don't tell em all the truth,
Yeah don't tell em all the truth,
I still need you,
Yeah that's the truth,
I still love you,
Baby that's the truth.



i still love, need, and want my husband more than anything. i really dont want everyone of friends and family to know we failed and that i cant make him happy anymore. its breaking my heart.


----------



## addie (Apr 19, 2010)

another song that i wish i could take off radio. i know i need to listen to it cause i know one day he will think of me, but i am having trouble just saying goodbye. 

"You'll Think Of Me"

I woke up early this morning around 4am
With the moon shining bright as headlights on the interstate
I pulled the covers over my head and tried to catch some sleep
But thoughts of us kept keeping me awake
Ever since you found yourself in someone else's arms
I've been tryin' my best to get along
But that's OK
There's nothing left to say, but

Take your records, take your freedom
Take your memories I don't need'em
Take your space and take your reasons
But you'll think of me
And take your cat and leave my sweater
'Cause we have nothing left to weather
In fact I'll feel a whole lot better
But you'll think of me, you'll think of me

I went out driving trying to clear my head
I tried to sweep out all the ruins that my emotions left
I guess I'm feeling just a little tired of this
And all the baggage that seems to still exist
It seems the only blessing I have left to my name
Is not knowing what we could have been
What we should have been
So

Take your records, take your freedom
Take your memories I don't need'em
Take your space and take your reasons
But you'll think of me
And take your cat and leave my sweater
'Cause we have nothing left to weather
In fact I'll feel a whole lot better
But you'll think of me

Someday I'm gonna run across your mind
Don't worry, I'll be fine
I'm gonna be alright
While you're sleeping with your pride
Wishing I could hold you tight
I'll be over you
And on with my life

So take your records, take your freedom
Take your memories I don't need'em
And take your cat and leave my sweater
'Cause we have nothing left to weather
In fact I'll feel a whole lot better
But you'll think of me

So take your records, take your freedom
Take your memories I don't need'em
Take your space and all your reasons
But you'll think of me
And take your cat and leave my sweater
'Cause we got nothing left to weather
In fact I'll feel a whole lot better
But you'll think of me, you'll think of me, yeah

And you're gonna think of me
Oh someday baby, someday


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

This part of that song sums up my situation but my stb-x finds it easier to hate and blame me instead of confronting the truth:

"Someday I'm gonna run across your mind
Don't worry, I'll be fine
I'm gonna be alright
While you're sleeping with your pride
Wishing I could hold you tight
I'll be over you
And on with my life"


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Addie, I like that one!

How bout this one, I've been listening to him since last year, feels like he's singing about my marriage. James Morisson - Broken String

Let me hold you for the last time
It's the last chance to feel again
But you broke me, now I can't feel anything

*When I love you and so untrue
I can't even convince myself
When I'm speaking it's the voice of someone else
*
*Oh, it tears me up
I tried to hold on but it hurts too much
I tried to forgive but it's not enough
To make it all okay*

You can't play our broken strings
You can't feel anything
That your heart don't want to feel
I can't tell you something that ain't real

Oh, the truth hurts and lies worse
How can I give anymore
When I love you a little less than before?

Oh, what are we doing?
We are turning into dust
Playing house in the ruins of us

Running back through the fire
When there's nothing left to say
It's like chasing the very last train
When it's too late, too late

Oh, it tears me up
I tried to hold on but it hurts too much
I tried to forgive but it's not enough
To make it all okay

You can't play our broken strings
You can't feel anything
That your heart don't want to feel
I can't tell you something that ain't real

Oh, the truth hurts and lies worse
How can I give anymore
When I love you a little less than before?

But we're running through the fire
When there's nothing left to say
It's like chasing the very last train
When we both know it's too late, too late

You can't play our broken strings
You can't feel anything
That your heart don't want to feel
I can't tell you something that ain't real

Oh, the truth hurts and lies worse
So how can I give anymore
When I love you a little less than before?
Oh, you know that I love you a little less than before

Let me hold you for the last time
It's the last chance to feel again


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Needed some inspiration today as yesterday was our 15th year anniversary.......9 months after being served and still stuck in court.

Lady Antebellum - One Day You Will

You feel like you're falling backwards 
Like you're slippin' through the cracks 
Like no one would even notice 
If you left this town and never came back 
You walk outside and all you see is rain 
You look inside and all you feel is pain 
And you can't see it now 

[Chorus] 
But down the road the sun is shining 
In every cloud there's a silver lining 
Just keep holding on (just keep holding on) 
And every heartache makes you stronger 
But it won't be much longer 
You'll find love, you'll find peace 
And the you you're meant to be 
I know right now that's not the way you feel 
But one day you will 

You wake up every morning and ask yourself 
What am I doing here anyway 
With the weight of all those disappointments 
Whispering in your ear 
You're just barely hanging by a thread 
You wanna scream but you're down to your last breath 
And you don't know it yet 

[Repeat Chorus] 

Find the strength to rise above 
You will 
Find just what you're made of, you're made of 

[Repeat Chorus] 

One day you will 
Oh one day you will


----------



## gally (Jun 28, 2010)

Just gonna stand there
And watch me burn
But that's alright
Because I like
The way it hurts
Just gonna stand there
And hear me cry
But that's alright
Because I love
The way you lie
I love the way you lie
I love the way you lie

That not me - but its so powerfull
I can't tell you what it really is
I can only tell you what it feels like
And right now there's a steel knife
In my windpipe
I can't breathe
But I still fight
While I can fight
As long as the wrong feels right
It's like I'm in flight
High of a love
Drunk from the hate
It's like I'm huffing paint
And I love it the more that I suffer
I sufficate
And right before im about to drown
She resuscitates me
She ****ing hates me
And I love it
Wait
Where you going
I'm leaving you
No you ain't
Come back
We're running right back
Here we go again
It's so insane
Cause when it's going good
It's going great
I'm Superman
With the wind in his bag
She's Lois Lane
But when it's bad
It's awful
I feel so ashamed
I snap
Who's that dude
I don't even know his name
I laid hands on her
I'll never stoop so low again
I guess I don't know my own strength

Just gonna stand there
And watch me burn
But that's alright
Because I like
The way it hurts
Just gonna stand there
And hear me cry
But that's alright
Because I love
The way you lie
I love the way you lie
I love the way you lie

You ever love somebody so much
You can barely breathe
When you're with them
You meet
And neither one of you
Even know what hit 'em
Got that warm fuzzy feeling
Yeah them chills
Used to get 'em
Now you're getting ****ing sick
Of looking at 'em
You swore you've never hit 'em
Never do nothing to hurt 'em
Now you're in each other's face
Spewing venom
And these words
When you spit 'em
You push
Pull each other's hair
Scratch, claw, bit 'em
Throw 'em down
Eminem Love The Way You Lie lyrics found on http://www.directlyrics.com.com/eminem-love-the-way-you-lie-lyrics.html
Pin 'em
So lost in the moments
When you're in 'em
It's the rage that took over
It controls you both
So they say it's best
To go your separate ways
Guess that they don't know ya
Cause today
That was yesterday
Yesterday is over
It's a different day
Sound like broken records
Playin' over
But you promised her
Next time you'll show restraint
You don't get another chance
Life is no Nintendo game
But you lied again
Now you get to watch her leave
Out the window
Guess that's why they call it window pane

Just gonna stand there
And watch me burn
But that's alright
Because I like
The way it hurts
Just gonna stand there
And hear me cry
But that's alright
Because I love
The way you lie
I love the way you lie
I love the way you lie

Now I know we said things
Did things
That we didn't mean
And we fall back
Into the same patterns
Same routine
But your temper's just as bad
As mine is
You're the same as me
But when it comes to love
You're just as blinded
Baby please come back
It wasn't you
Baby it was me
Maybe our relationship
Isn't as crazy as it seems
Maybe that's what happens
When a tornado meets a volcano
All I know is
I love you too much
To walk away though
Come inside
Pick up your bags off the sidewalk
Don't you hear sincerity
In my voice when I talk
Told you this is my fault
Look me in the eyeball
Next time I'm pissed
I'll aim my fist
At the dry wall
Next time
There will be no next time
I apologize
Even though I know it's lies
I'm tired of the games
I just want her back
I know I'm a liar
If she ever tries to ****ing leave again
I'mma tie her to the bed
And set the house on fire
Just gonna stand there
And watch me burn
But that's alright
Because I like
The way it hurts
Just gonna stand there
And hear me cry
But that's alright
Because I love
The way you lie
I love the way you lie
I love the way you lie


----------

